# Want to have a conservatory besides my home



## beverlyLynch (Mar 18, 2014)

I am living in U.K. and am very infuriatingly humble explorer. I want to implement a conservatory outside my bedroom just besides it. Can anyone suggest some good home improvement provider in U.K. area? I am being suggested some names. But I am still searching for better ones. Will share all of them later.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Can you be more specific as to what you mean by conservatory? I'm not sure we know what you are referring to.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Picture a sun room that's all glass.
By far most of the people on this site are in the US so it's hard to suggest someplace in the UK from here.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Prof. Lynch did it in the conservatory with the candlestick!


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Professor Plum !


----------



## beverlyLynch (Mar 18, 2014)

mikegp said:


> Can you be more specific as to what you mean by conservatory? I'm not sure we know what you are referring to.


Conservatory is a room with a glass roof and walls, attached to a house at one side and used as a greenhouse or a sun parlor.


----------



## beverlyLynch (Mar 18, 2014)

IslandGuy said:


> Prof. Lynch did it in the conservatory with the candlestick!


Is he in U.K. ?


----------



## kathi62 (Nov 12, 2014)

Are you maintaining a constant temp in all rooms of the house, or just some of the rooms?

_______________
kathi


----------



## lencarifin (Dec 16, 2014)

conservatory beside ur room, hmmm.. good idea, we can build for u but too far


----------

